# Inverter



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Its like saying "instead of using a V8 engine in a car, can I throw like 50 or so lawn mower engines in there and chain them all together". Theoretically its possible, but practically it would only be done on some TV show where they build monster looking contraptions. If you are building practical day to day EV, then the answer is no.

Don't think volts and amps, think Watts. If it takes so many Watts to move your car, then reducing voltage will have to be compensated by increased current to keep Watts the same.

So, yes, you can use 24V battery pack, but it would have to be some crazy AmpHour rate, like a 1000Ah .

Someone posted here about 1500lb forklift batteries, that's what you will need  , which doesn't really help your cause, does it?


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

After I posted this I took a walk and remebered discharge rate


----------



## few2many (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmm, i just happen to have two, 1000 lbs, 892a/h forklift batteries, hmm...


----------

